# Snacks



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm needing some ideas for snacks to have with me during days at the range. 

What do you eat and keep with you to keep you going?


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Trail mix, venison jerky, skittles, and a bagel thin sandwich if it's going to be an all day affair. 

Pretty much ever day in Redding on that diet 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Double_lung_em (Dec 7, 2012)

Jerky, shelled sunflower seeds, peanuts... are u looking for healthy snacks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spidey Snacks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I carry a sports drink with real sugar. (Your .muscles need real sugar to work, not artificial sweeteners)
Almonds are great for protein.
Dark chocolate, not milk chocolate.
Granola bars.
And lots of water.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

Never worried about. I eat anything that takes my fancy. All my adult life I've lived on two meals a day, 10am, 10pm. Most of the time i just carry water. Everyone's different.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

XForce Girl said:


> I carry a sports drink with real sugar. (Your .muscles need real sugar to work, not artificial sweeteners)
> Almonds are great for protein.
> Dark chocolate, not milk chocolate.
> Granola bars.
> ...


I can agree with except for the sugary sports drinks. Too much sugar can put you above your normal high. I don't use sports drinks, but agree with Terry Wunderle in that they should be cut in half with water.

Diabetic that I am, a good breakfast can take me lunch. Taking meds a long 3D can take my sugar count down too much. Down past 90 and I get a bit nervous. Lower I can get the shakes. Down to 64 once I near to passing out. For the nervousness or shakes I carry small dark chocolate bars and glucose tablets. At state ASA event once I had the shakes just after we got back to club pavilion. I had switched quivers belts and forgot to switch over my glucose tablets. Kara had those giant size Life Savers and one was enough straighten me up. A bit of food in my stomach took be back to my normal 125 to 150.

More; Don't disrupt your normal eating/drinking routine. If a coffee hound, drink coffee. Yeah, you can come down, get cranky, nervous, even headaches if you don't have that coffee....


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Clif bars. Pretty sure I could live off of them!


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

D-TRAIN said:


> Clif bars. Pretty sure I could live off of them!


easy to put 1 or 2 in my quiver


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

D-TRAIN said:


> Clif bars. Pretty sure I could live off of them!


Yep! Don't melt in the heat and go down well with just water.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I'm hypoglycemic so finding ways to stay energized and keep my sugar level up becomes trickier in the summertime. The heat seems to drop my sugar pretty quickly and it's shown me my normal methods aren't cutting it. 

Sonny, my sugar levels and how I feel seem to line up with yours pretty well. Anything below 90 and I start feeling it. At 65+- I'm shaking and fuzzy headed.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> I can agree with except for the sugary sports drinks. Too much sugar can put you above your normal high. I don't use sports drinks, but agree with Terry Wunderle in that they should be cut in half with water.
> 
> Diabetic that I am, a good breakfast can take me lunch. Taking meds a long 3D can take my sugar count down too much. Down past 90 and I get a bit nervous. Lower I can get the shakes. Down to 64 once I near to passing out. For the nervousness or shakes I carry small dark chocolate bars and glucose tablets. At state ASA event once I had the shakes just after we got back to club pavilion. I had switched quivers belts and forgot to switch over my glucose tablets. Kara had those giant size Life Savers and one was enough straighten me up. A bit of food in my stomach took be back to my normal 125 to 150.
> 
> More; Don't disrupt your normal eating/drinking routine. If a coffee hound, drink coffee. Yeah, you can come down, get cranky, nervous, even headaches if you don't have that coffee....


Good points Sonny, 

Obviously if you're diabetic you have to follow Drs. advice. 
For me I have typically low sugar so need sugar to keep my levels up. Making the point that artificial sweetners are not good for you, your body has a hard time processing them.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Jerky, granola bars, and a piece of fruit and I almost always have a Payday candy bar or three in my quiver. Sometimes a sandwich depending on how long I expect the day to be.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

RCR_III said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions! I'm hypoglycemic so finding ways to stay energized and keep my sugar level up becomes trickier in the summertime. The heat seems to drop my sugar pretty quickly and it's shown me my normal methods aren't cutting it.
> 
> Sonny, my sugar levels and how I feel seem to line up with yours pretty well. Anything below 90 and I start feeling it. At 65+- I'm shaking and fuzzy headed.


Not saying you should take them, me not having PHD. Glucose tablets can be had in different brands, flavors and amounts. Google for what you should take per body weight or better yet, ask your doctor....


----------



## lcaillo (Jan 5, 2014)

Fig Newtons and water for me. Water is far more important than snacks for most people, but if you have problems regulating your sugar, whatever you do you want it in small amounts at a time regularly, and make sure your MD is consulted.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

^^^ Agree. Water should be at the top of the list.


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

Belvita Protein (soft cookie). Has a decent balance of fat/carbs/protein. The protein takes longer to digest and so the energy is delivered over a longer time span than most pure carb snacks.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

SonnyThomas said:


> Not saying you should take them, me not having PHD. Glucose tablets can be had in different brands, flavors and amounts. Google for what you should take per body weight or better yet, ask your doctor....


I just recently purchased some glucose tablets to keep with me and use. I was told they're good to have to get your sugar level back up quickly and then to try and eat a protein or better meal to help you longer term afterwards.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

From the looks of myself and several others on the range, we could afford to miss a few meals. :icon_1_lol:


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I eat the bags tuna fish, available in lots of flavors.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

carlosii said:


> From the looks of myself and several others on the range, we could afford to miss a few meals. :icon_1_lol:


I'm in that boat. I try and remember it's OK to be hungry sometimes.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Jerky.pb and j sandwich bottle of Powerade and bottle of water usually gets me through the day I shoot 3d and I have found that at about halfway through I need a lil something so I don't run outta gas


----------



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

carlosii said:


> From the looks of myself and several others on the range, we could afford to miss a few meals. :icon_1_lol:


Funny but true. Unless you have underlying issues water is really all you need to take. There is so much much garage spoken about nutrition and performance.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Water and peanut butter sandwich works for me


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

ritz peanut butter crackers, they help to even out your blood sugar and keep your stomach calm and your nerves at ease. I also keep an empty water bottle and mix a bottle of gatorade or powerade mix it 50/50 with water. aalmonds are good too.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Oats and Honey granola bars....they aren't too sweet, they don't melt, and they go down good with water. Some of the belvita breakfast bars work great too. If they get all crumbled up in my chair no big deal I just pour them down. 

Arbys sandwiches !

Last year at Augusta I had to shoot both rounds in one day, my secret is going back to the hotel taking a shower and relaxing out of the heat. On the way back I grabbed a couple roast beef sammies and through one in my chair. It stayed perfect in there and was a great snack....everyone was jealous.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Garceau said:


> ....everyone was jealous.


My 3D chair bag is insulated. I always make friends during summer 3Ds with popsicles.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

lcaillo said:


> Fig Newtons and water for me. Water is far more important than snacks for most people, but if you have problems regulating your sugar, whatever you do you want it in small amounts at a time regularly, and make sure your MD is consulted.


That's an interesting one- I know two World Champions and two Olympic Champions who swear by Fig Newtons and water for target or field. I like that combination as well.

Far too many people consume far too much sugar and sugary drinks while shooting, but the Fig Newtons seem to behave differently. In moderation, of course.


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

>--gt--> said:


> That's an interesting one- I know two World Champions and two Olympic Champions who swear by Fig Newtons and water for target or field. I like that combination as well.
> 
> Far too many people consume far too much sugar and sugary drinks while shooting, but the Fig Newtons seem to behave differently. In moderation, of course.


As a former competitive cyclist in the late 80s-mid 90s, fig newtons were always in my jersey pocket on long rides over 80 miles. Easier to digest than the early Power Bars and a lot less costly. I believe that what makes the fig newtons unique is the soluble fiber, which would slow digestion and may stretch the length of time a person feels satiated.

As with any food that I would consume during a competition, I would want to try it out at practice first. You never know what might give you a little bloat or stomach discomfort. Would hate to step up to the shooting line only to find out that the snack I just had gave me gas.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I had never heard about the fig newtons being good for a snack but it makes sense. 

Thanks for all the ideas for me to try through practice to see how it goes!


----------



## nswarcher (Apr 16, 2015)

We shoot outdoor over the summer, i throw a couple of "nuun" electrolyte tabs in my hydrapack with heaps of ice, the tabs add a bit of flavor and are designed to replace what we lose in sweat, even though cold water is not as quick to hydrate, when its 40 degrees celcius plus, the cold is one thing you just crave


----------



## DickAndy (Mar 18, 2015)

Jerky, mixed nuts, and oatmeal cream pies!


----------



## jdw2920 (Oct 23, 2016)

Going to try the granola bar this weekend at the state hunt. I'd be puking on the targets if I ate fig newtons I hate those things always have. If you can stomach them sounds like a cheap and easy way to keep you balanced


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I've found trail mix to be the perfect all day grazing food for me.
A little sugar, a little salt, a little protien, a little fiber. Perfect.
That and some gatorade/powerade/Monster Rehab get me through everything.


----------

